# For Sale - Tennant 355 Sweeper



## Snowbiz95 (Jul 5, 2003)

We are selling our Tennant 355 sweeper, low hours, has always been kept inside, propane, runs & sweeps great. We are located in the Northern Suburb of Chicago. $6500.00


----------

